# Achat iPhone sur site de vente



## gigab (22 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Une question me taraude, j’envisage d’acheter un iPhone sur un site de vente en ligne comme Rakuten, et je me pose la question de la garantie .. 

La première année c’est Apple qui prend en charge je crois, mais la deuxième année comment cela se passe ? Le vendeur me dit qu’il faudra que je m’adresse à un appel premium reseller, mais ca me paraît très étrange ...

Qu’en pensez vous ?


----------



## Zayatoshi (22 Novembre 2018)

Salut si ton iPhone est acheté sur un marchand faisant partie de l’UE alors tu auras la même garantie que si tu l’avais acheté en France dans un Apple store.
Il faut juste que tu vois le marchand sur le site de Rakuten. Un conseil prend un marchand italien ou allemand style telldelux sur rakuten tu n’auras aucun problème.


----------



## SyMich (22 Novembre 2018)

Le plus important est de déterminer précisément qui est le vendeur. S'agit-il d'un particulier ou d'une entreprise. 
S'il s'agit d'un particulier, aucune garantie 
S'il s'agit d'une entreprise, il faut savoir dans quel pays est implantée cette entreprise. Il faut qu'elle soit dans un pays de l'UE pour pouvoir bénéficier de la garantie de conformité de 2 ans. Si elle est hors UE, vous ne pouvez prétendre qu'à la garantie constructeur. 

Si toutes les conditions sont remplies pour les 2 ans de garantie "européenne", la deuxième année c'est auprès du vendeur que vous devez vous adresser pour obtenir son application. (En théorie c'est la même chose la 1ère année, mais Apple prend en charge la garantie constructeur sans discuter même si on a acheté à un vendeur tiers)


----------



## Gwen (22 Novembre 2018)

Il faut en effet faire très attention la seconde année, car c'est au vendeur de s'occuper de la garantie (s'il est un professionnel européen). Dans la pratique, il est quasiment impossible de faire marcher la seconde année de garantie, les vendeurs refusant de s'en occuper et c'est donc le parcours du combattant.

Le mieux est de prendre une garantie AppleCar et là, tu es trois années tranquille.


----------



## Anthonyhyg (22 Novembre 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Il faut en effet faire très attention la seconde année, car c'est au vendeur de s'occuper de la garantie (s'il est un professionnel européen). Dans la pratique, il est quasiment impossible de faire marcher la seconde année de garantie, les vendeurs refusant de s'en occuper et c'est donc le parcours du combattant.
> 
> Le mieux est de prendre une garantie AppleCar et là, tu es trois années tranquille.



La deuxième année est mieux prise en charge si tu prend ton produit chez Apple ou un revendeur agréé (hors dégradation physique bien entendu ainsi que prise de liquide)


----------



## djee99 (22 Novembre 2018)

Salut, comme dit plus prend un vendeur italien etc, pas un vendeur chinois qui expédie de l’Angleterre ou de Chine.
Si tu prend un vendeur italien tu aura la garantie 2ans européenne.
Si tu prend un iPhone à un vendeur chinois ce sera un iPhone international et donc il sera garantie dans le pays auquel il aura été acheter et donc si tu as un soucis avec tu devras contacter le vendeur à qui tu a acheté l’iPhone et lui renvoyer pour qu’il fasse marcher la garantie etc


----------



## SyMich (22 Novembre 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Il faut en effet faire très attention la seconde année, car c'est au vendeur de s'occuper de la garantie (s'il est un professionnel européen). Dans la pratique, il est quasiment impossible de faire marcher la seconde année de garantie, les vendeurs refusant de s'en occuper et c'est donc le parcours du combattant.
> 
> Le mieux est de prendre une garantie AppleCar et là, tu es trois années tranquille.



AppleCare sur les iPhones c'est pas plutôt 2 ans?


----------



## Gwen (22 Novembre 2018)

En effet, c'est 24 mois. J'était persuadé que c'était 36 comme pour les Mac


----------



## gigab (22 Novembre 2018)

Un grand merci à tous pour vos réponses.

En effet je pensais prendre l’iPhone chez Teledelux ou Lavirtelecom ou Timeinhomept qui sont à priori en France. 

Maintenant Teldelux me dit que la 2ème année de garantie c’est chez les Apple premium reseller mais pas en Apple store .. les autres n’ont pas répondu ou ne sont pas très clairs ..

Ce qui m’intéresse c’est en effet si je bénéficie de la garantie européenne, si je vais en Apple store est-ce que je me ferai jeter car je n’aurais pas acheté l’iPhone en Apple store ?


----------



## djee99 (22 Novembre 2018)

La seconde Année il faudra aller dans un centre agréé Apple, par exemple dans ma ville ça s’appelle « iconcept »
Déjà testé, il ne m’ont jamais demander de facture et c’est le même mode opératoire qu’Apple.
J’ai aussi déjà acheter des iPhone à teldeluxe et jamais eu de soucis en faisant jouer la garantie.


----------



## gigab (22 Novembre 2018)

djee99 a dit:


> La seconde Année il faudra aller dans un centre agréé Apple, par exemple dans ma ville ça s’appelle « iconcept »
> Déjà testé, il ne m’ont jamais demander de facture et c’est le même mode opératoire qu’Apple.
> J’ai aussi déjà acheter des iPhone à teldeluxe et jamais eu de soucis en faisant jouer la garantie.



Ah c’est super intéressant ça ! Du coup on ne serait pas obligé de renvoyer le tel en Italie !!


----------



## Gwen (23 Novembre 2018)

Pas sur. Cela dépends du bon vouloir du centre agréé Apple.


----------



## gigab (23 Novembre 2018)

Ah .. c’est moins drôle là ... [emoji16] 
Qu’est-ce qui pourrait empêcher ? Qu’ils disent de retourner voir le vendeur directement et que ce n’est pas eux qui ont vendu ?


----------



## Gwen (23 Novembre 2018)

Ils peuvent dire que Apple ne prend pas en charge les appareils la seconde année et qu'il faut en effet voir auprès du vendeur d'origine. Certains APR sont plus pointilleux que d'autre. Mais difficile de le savoir avant d'avoir testé


----------

